# Give me your opinion on this handout



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you give me your opinion on a brochure/handout/mailout that I just designed?

What do you like?
What would you change?
Does the CR Code work for you?

Thanks!

Joe

P.S. It should only be one page. I created it in CorelDraw x5 and forgot that I had 2 pages open. Also, the shirt turned gray when I saved it as a .pdf; in Corel, it was white.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

_I LOVE it!!_


----------



## kklowell (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great, but I wonder if perhaps you might create a more professional image if you say, "we Print it" rather than, "I print it"


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

kklowell said:


> Looks great, but I wonder if perhaps you might create a more professional image if you say, "we Print it" rather than, "I print it"


Thanks.

It might appear more professional but I don't want to misrepresent myself or my business. If you look at my site -- even just a page or two -- you will see that the text consistently refers to "me" and "I".

I don't want to look like a big production house that just cranks out shirts. Rather, I want to look more like an artist who is concerned with the customer's needs.

Thanks for your comments!

Joe


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

ooooh! Just had a thought...

What if I create a special landing page that simply redirects to the index page and has a counter. Then, I would change the link on the CR Code to point to the landing page.

That way, I can see how effective this ad is. (If I keep track of how many I mail out or put up and then compare to the counter on the landing page, I can track different ads to see which are effective and which are not.)


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

You can use the Google Analytics URL Builder to to create a tracked url for your QR code. Try it out at URL Builder - Analytics Help. That saves you from need to build the page yourself.


----------



## JamesE3 (Mar 22, 2006)

It looks good, but what is the result that you want to get out of the flyer? It's missing a call to action. I may also change the bottom list of products to some sort if sales copy.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I used the same Advanced Artist template for my mail out. I put my business phone, as well as my site. I like it.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@GHEENEE1: Mike, have you been able to track the response rate from the ad/handout?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@JamesE3: Thanks. That's a good thought.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for not replying sooner. been sick. I've had customers mention it. Other than than printing mention this ad and receive X amount off, I'm not sure how to track.


----------



## justinblink (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner. been sick. I've had customers mention it. Other than than printing mention this ad and receive X amount off, I'm not sure how to track.


I hope you are feeling better -- if not now, then soon.

In terms of tracking, I'm thinking of using the suggestion from @decotools. With the CR Code, use the Google Analytics URL Builder to create a tracked url.

Joe


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Is your only response system a website? No phone calls taken? No address? And this is a flyer that you'll hand out locally, right?

I don't see what's in it for me as a customer to contact you. No offer to respond to. Nothing that tells me what i get if I scan the QR code. I know what's in it for you, some money made if they buy. What's in it for them?

-dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@mmoguls: Yeh, you've got a point. I need a call to action and a phone number or e-mail address. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Is this better? I changed the bottom by taking out the 2 lists (occasions and what I could print) and added a call to action.

Opinions and suggestions, please.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## notorioustees (Mar 6, 2009)

definetly a nice looking handout


----------

